# Wine Performance



## flce (Jul 16, 2012)

I have been trying to run some of my Windows games like EVE Online and Half Life 2 with Wine. Unfortunately, the performance is poor. Games that render in OpenGL run smoothly. However, games written to use Direct3D are drastically slower. Wine in Linux performs as much as two times faster.

I am currently running FreeBSD 9.0 Release 64 bit. I have used both the Wine package from http://people.freebsd.org/~ivoras/wine/ and a built version from a 32 bit chroot. My system is a laptop with a Core i7 2630qm and Nvidia Geforce GTX 560m with the binary driver (259.59) installed from ports. Other than adjusting the brightness (which I can do from the BIOS screen), everything seems to be functioning correctly. 

Link to dump of sysctl -a:

http://pastebin.com/jV4uQcKJ

Link to dump of dmesg:

http://pastebin.com/VME5xpQd

Is there anything I can do to improve performance?


----------



## numpad5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I had problems running Torchlight on FreeBSD 8.2/8.3 and noticed that the new gallium/llvmpipe under Fedora 17 ran it quite well on the same machine under wine. Some linux versions just get along better with linux OpenGL than with FreeBSD's, don't know the technical reason why.

Things you could try:

-Check out everything possible to be checked out on winehq appdb for the games.

-Try copying your wineprefix for the games to a new folder and using that as the wineprefix, so that your install folder of wine has a backup to work with, and install the official direct3d stuff with winetricks script.

I run my halflife2 on win7, haven't tried it on wine, on FreeBSD I am only running diablo 2, warcraft 3, starcraft, and a very few other wine games (my BSD PC is from the late 90s and doesn't have very much power, it would have even less but happens to have a way to run 750MHz instead of 550MHz, if you have a certain voltage regulator with a very specific revision of the mobo, which I luckily did)

I would try but fastest PC I could use is the one I installed fedora 17 on to use Torchlight under wine.  It would barely load on FreeBSD 8.3 and ran at about 5 fps, but like I said new mesa 8 drivers worked great under linux.

I had problems with a very cheap foreign game I got from the bargain bin at office max.  Think it was called Astro Avenger II, would just barely run until I did one of the winetricks d3d9 installs.

EDIT:

Might not be a problem under 9.0, but under the 8.x versions of FreeBSD I had to always preload glx library or wine and alot of other programs wouldn't correctly run hardware accelerated video, but I doubt that is your problem as it is probably fixed in 9.0 and you are running nvidia official drivers.


----------

